# مفاجأه : اوتوكــــاد 2014 بروابط مباشرة وبالكراك



## مهندس محمد فتحى (29 مارس 2013)

هذا هو الاصدار الجديد لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2014 بالنواتين 32 و 64 ودة اقل حاجة نقدمها للمنتدى

اولا دة رابط الكراك للنسختين :
http://www.4shared.com/zip/skr9IP1K/fmk2013_autoc4d2014_xfix.html?


روابط النسخة ال 32 bit
*x86 / 32 - Bit*

LetitBit

http://zero10.net/3921853
http://zero10.net/3921854
http://zero10.net/3921855
http://zero10.net/3921856


ShareFlare 

http://zero10.net/3921869
http://zero10.net/3921870
http://zero10.net/3921871
http://zero10.net/3921872


AkaFile
http://zero10.net/3921841
http://zero10.net/3921842
http://zero10.net/3921843
http://zero10.net/3921844

DepositFiles
http://zero10.net/3921874
http://zero10.net/3921875
http://zero10.net/3921876
http://zero10.net/3921877


IFile
http://zero10.net/3921849
http://zero10.net/3921850
http://zero10.net/3921851
http://zero10.net/3921852



UploadBlast
http://zero10.net/3921861
http://zero10.net/3921862
http://zero10.net/3921863
http://zero10.net/3921864


TurboBit
http://zero10.net/3921930
http://zero10.net/3921931
http://zero10.net/3921932
http://zero10.net/3921933


LumFile
http://zero10.net/3921857
http://zero10.net/3921858
http://zero10.net/3921859
http://zero10.net/3921860
 
Uploaded
http://zero10.net/3921865
http://zero10.net/3921866
http://zero10.net/3921867
http://zero10.net/3921868


FileRio
http://zero10.net/3921845
http://zero10.net/3921846
http://zero10.net/3921847
http://zero10.net/3921848





*روابط النسخة ال64 bit*

x64 / 64 - Bit


LetitBit 
http://zero10.net/3921893
http://zero10.net/3921894
http://zero10.net/3921895
http://zero10.net/3921896
http://zero10.net/3921897


ShareFlare 
http://zero10.net/3921878
http://zero10.net/3921879
http://zero10.net/3921880
http://zero10.net/3921881
http://zero10.net/3921882


AkaFile
http://zero10.net/3921883
http://zero10.net/3921884
http://zero10.net/3921885
http://zero10.net/3921886
http://zero10.net/3921887


DepositFiles
http://zero10.net/3921920
http://zero10.net/3921921
http://zero10.net/3921922
http://zero10.net/3921923
http://zero10.net/3921924


IFile
http://zero10.net/3921925
http://zero10.net/3921926
http://zero10.net/3921927
http://zero10.net/3921928
http://zero10.net/3921929


UploadBlast
http://zero10.net/3921908
http://zero10.net/3921909
http://zero10.net/3921910
http://zero10.net/3921911
http://zero10.net/3921912


TurboBit
http://zero10.net/3921903
http://zero10.net/3921904
http://zero10.net/3921905
http://zero10.net/3921906
http://zero10.net/3921907


LumFile
http://zero10.net/3921898
http://zero10.net/3921899
http://zero10.net/3921900
http://zero10.net/3921901
http://zero10.net/3921902
 

Uploaded
http://zero10.net/3921913
http://zero10.net/3921914
http://zero10.net/3921915
http://zero10.net/3921916
http://zero10.net/3921917



FileRio
http://zero10.net/3921888
http://zero10.net/3921889
http://zero10.net/3921890
http://zero10.net/3921891
http://zero10.net/3921892


----------



## محمد عسيل (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيراً


----------



## محمد عياره (1 يونيو 2013)

رابط الكراك لا يعمل 

رجاء إعادة الرفع لو تكرمت


----------



## انس عبدالله (1 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود​


----------



## مروه طارق (5 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحتوا السريال نمبر مشتلشي معايا اللي سطبه يفولي السريال كان ايه وشكرا


----------



## جوده2005 (26 يوليو 2013)

الكراك 32x لا يعمل ( ... افيدونا )


----------



## jassim78 (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمود علام (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## ahmedkhater (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة .. انا نزلت البرنامج من اوتوديسك نسخة تجريبية و نزلت الكراك من عندك ..حجرب البرنامج و اقولك رأيي


----------



## engineer ghaly (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الروابط كلها مش شغالة يا ريت حد ينزل لنا الروابط كلها وتكون سليمة


----------



## ايمن علي علي علي (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*لماذا لا تظهر الروابط مباشرة*

شكرا


----------



## alwaaan (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## suhaibbb (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكرك


----------



## ايمن علي علي علي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## magdykamalahmed (7 نوفمبر 2013)

nfhfhnmghnghngfgf


----------



## olma (9 نوفمبر 2013)

أخي الكريم : جميع الملفات تعطي غند التحميل file not found يرجى الإقادة عن ذلك مع الشكر والتقدير لجهدكم الكبير


----------



## 010010 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير للاخوة المحترمين

اتمنى لكم دوام الصحه والعافية


توجد لدي ملاحظة على موضوع استخدام البرامج المكركة

اثبت كثير من مشائخنا حفظهم الله بانها محرمة

ولان عملية الكراك تجعل البرنامج يستخدم من قبل الشخص ومساويا بذلك الشخص الذي قام بشرائه

وكلنا نعلم بان الحقوق محفوظة لدى الشركة المالك للبرنامج


ولايحق لك باي حال من الاحوال استخدام البرنامج الا بعد اذنها لك باستخدامه

وكيف يكون ذلك؟

عن طريق اما شرائه او تنزيل نسخه تجريبيه لمدة شهر او تنزيل نسخة الطلاب ايضا من موقعهم

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## محمد العسكري90 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووور على الكراك


----------



## SAMEH TAYEL (5 ديسمبر 2014)

تمام يا هندسة


----------



## binhash (16 يناير 2015)

جوزيتم خيرا


----------

